

Legal and Tax Implications of Founders' Equity Splits - fnazeeri
http://founderresearch.blogspot.com/2009/04/new-note-on-legal-and-tax-implications.html

======
jfarmer
It would be more useful if you didn't have to pay to read the actual note.

